# withdrawn DOND 1969 Schwinn Sierra Brown folding Run-a-bout



## recyclery2@aol.com (Oct 14, 2022)

1969 Schwinn Run-a-bout Sierran Brown...i put new brake cables, pads, tires and pedals on it to make it rideable...chrome is pitted as pictured...paint is ok..no show stopper here...just an old piece of history.

thanks


----------



## indycycling (Oct 16, 2022)

Did you retain the original parts ? tires and pedals?  thanks


----------



## recyclery2@aol.com (Oct 16, 2022)

i never had them


----------



## indycycling (Oct 17, 2022)

recyclery2@aol.com said:


> i never had them



Ahh, thanks for letting me know


----------

